

Intrade closes to U.S. Residents - amcaskill
http://www.intrade.com/v4/forum/

======
stoic
Full link:
[https://www.intrade.com/v4/forum/?forum=/intradeForum/posts/...](https://www.intrade.com/v4/forum/?forum=/intradeForum/posts/list/494911.page)

